# La Paz es un estado mental que nosotros creamos.



## EiNgaNa...a frEE sPiRit

Ciao a tutti. Vorrei inviare queste messaggio a i miei amici e mi piacerebbe molto sapere si l'ho scrito bene... l'originale è scrito in spagnolo, ma l'ho traduto al inglese...

La Pace è un stato mentale che noi creiamo.
L'Amore, è ciclico. Se lo dai, lo ricevi.
La Prosperità è niente se non divertiti.
Insomma mi resta desiderarti en queste feste di Natale,
che davvero, davvero, sia felice.
Che queste feste la vivi con la famiglia.
Che mangi insieme con quelle che vuole molto bene.
Dai molti abracci, e riditi molto.
Perchè per regali ho tutto l'anno.
E per stress, tutta la vita!
Buon Natale.
E se 2007 vieni prospero o no... non importa.
Divertiti! Quello importa!
O no?


La Paz es un estado mental que nosotros creamos.
El Amor, es algo cíclico. Si lo das, lo recibes.
La Prosperidad no es nada si no la disfrutas.
Así que todo lo que me queda por desearte en esta Navidad, 
es que de verdad, DE VERDAD, lo pases bien.
Que estas fiestas las vivas en familia.
Que te juntes a comer con los que más quieres.
Que des muchos abrazos, que te rías mucho.
Porque para regalos está todo el año.
Y para el stress, la vida entera!
Feliz Navidad.
Y si el 2007 viene próspero o no... que importa.
Disfrútalo! Eso es lo que vale.
O no?


GRAZIE PER L'AIUTO! e Buon Natale!


----------



## sabrinita85

EiNgaNa...a frEE sPiRit said:


> La Pace è *uno *stato mentale che creiamo noi.
> L'Amore, è *qualcosa di* ciclico. Se lo dai, lo ricevi.
> La Prosperità è niente se non *ne godi*.
> *Cosicché, tutto ciò che* mi *rimane da* *augurarti in questo *Natale,
> *è *che *tu possa essere* davvero, davvero, felice.
> Che *tu possa passare *queste feste con la famiglia.
> Che *tu possa mangiare* insieme *a* *coloro a cui vuoi più bene*.
> *Che tu possa dare* molti ab*b*racci, e *che tu possa ridere* molto.
> Perch*é* per *i *regali *c'è tempo* tutto l'anno.
> E per *lo *stress, tutta la vita!
> Buon Natale.
> E se *il *2007 *sia* prospero o *meno*... non importa.
> Divertiti! *Questo è ciò che *importa!
> O no?
> 
> La Paz es un estado mental que nosotros creamos.
> El Amor, es algo cíclico. Si lo das, lo recibes.
> La Prosperidad no es nada si no la disfrutas.
> Así que todo lo que me queda por desearte en esta Navidad,
> es que de verdad, DE VERDAD, lo pases bien.
> Que estas fiestas las vivas en familia.
> Que te juntes a comer con los que más quieres.
> Que des muchos abrazos, que te rías mucho.
> Porque para regalos está todo el año.
> Y para el stress, la vida entera!
> Feliz Navidad.
> Y si el 2007 viene próspero o no... que importa.
> Disfrútalo! Eso es lo que vale.
> O no?


Hola,
éste es mi intento 

Ps= Aquí el inglés no es necesario ni permitido, como ya te hizo notar Jana.


----------



## EiNgaNa...a frEE sPiRit

Grazie mille!  Esta muchisimo mejor que el mio!


----------



## sabrinita85

EiNgaNa...a frEE sPiRit said:


> Grazie mille!  Esta muchisimo mejor que el mio!


Prego!
Ha sido un placer.


----------



## Leopold

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola,
> éste es mi intento
> 
> Ps= Aquí el inglés no es necesario ni *está* permitido, como ya te hizo notar Jana.



;）Como usan verbos diferentes tienes que poner los dos, no vale sólo con «ser».


----------



## sabrinita85

Leopold said:


> ;）Como usan verbos diferentes tienes que poner los dos, no vale sólo con «ser».


Ya ya 
Tienes razón, gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

EiNgaNa...a frEE sPiRit said:


> Ciao a tutti. Vorrei inviare questo messaggio ai miei amici e mi piacerebbe molto sapere se l'ho scritto bene... l'originale è scritto in spagnolo, ma l'ho tradotto dall'inglese...
> 
> GRAZIE PER L'AIUTO! e Buon Natale!



 Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Pistoiese

Feliz Navidad a todos


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Feliz Navidad!


Quote:
Originally Posted by *EiNgaNa...a frEE sPiRit*
Ciao a tutti. Vorrei inviare questo messaggio ai miei amici e mi piacerebbe molto sapere se l'ho scritto bene... l'originale è scritto in spagnolo, ma l'ho tradotto *in *inglese... 
GRAZIE PER L'AIUTO! e Buon Natale

Buon Natale anche a te!


----------



## irene.acler

Ma...sinceramente non ho ben capito la frase allora!! Che cosa c'entra l'inglese, se ci ha dato la traduzione in italiano?


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ma...sinceramente non ho ben capito la frase allora!! Che cosa c'entra l'inglese, se ci ha dato la traduzione in italiano?


_Last edited by TrentinaNE : Yesterday at 11:07 PM. Reason: Forum italiano-espanol, non inglese. ;-) _
Lei aveva scritto 3 paragrafi: in inglese, spagnolo e italiano.
Quello in inglese è stato rimosso da TrentinaNE.
Lei diceva che aveva tradotto dallo spagnolo in inglese e italiano, ma ha sbagliato a tradurre.
(Ha tradotto: "lo he traducido al inglés" con " l'ho tradotto all'inglese", letteralmente)


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, ok..mi sono persa una parte quindi! Grazie mille per avermi illuminato!!


----------



## Pistoiese

irene.acler said:


> Ah, ok..mi sono persa una parte quindi! Grazie mille per avermi illuminato!!



bueno..como esta`?


----------

